# Plow Paint



## AFSPLOWING (Oct 25, 2013)

What is the best Paint i can use on a 9' Western Plow.Is there a certain one i should use?I could always buy it direct from western but then again who wants to wait.I was thinking something like oil based rustoleum with clear or something


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Most plows are powder coat paint. Baked on at the factory. You could buy the Western paint. If you have the equipment to spray, get auto paint. I have just used rattle can paint to do mine. One was John Deere yellow on a Meyer plow. With flat black frame and trim. Another was "Sunflower" a bright yellow color. A dollar a can and 5 to do, it a cheap color change.


----------



## AFSPLOWING (Oct 25, 2013)

MickiRig1;1664297 said:


> Most plows are powder coat paint. Baked on at the factory. You could buy the Western paint. If you have the equipment to spray, get auto paint. I have just used rattle can paint to do mine. One was John Deere yellow on a Meyer plow. With flat black frame and trim. Another was "Sunflower" a bright yellow color. A dollar a can and 5 to do, it a cheap color change.


Thanks for the info!I think i will prime it and do a quick spray or something Anything is better then this lol


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I would sand the hell out of it with an air sander. Shoot it with rust primer, wet sand it, shoot with rattle can paint. You can sand it, then treat with rust reformer, then prime and paint. Western paint would just be the color paint. It's no better then what I just suggested. Who said it needs to be Red? I have seen plows painted the same color as the truck.


----------



## AFSPLOWING (Oct 25, 2013)

Yeah i just got a new shop and i figured i would make a day out of it this weekend.Thanks


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

AFSPLOWING;1664305 said:


> Yeah i just got a new shop and i figured i would make a day out of it this weekend.Thanks


I think the perfect product for you would be the *red color* "plowslick". I haven't used it yet, but from what I've seen from the local advertiser on this site, it appears to be exactly the product to use. I'd still powerwash, sand, rust reform, etc the plow and then apply. It's a 2 part expoxy and I'll be doing mine this weekend if it comes in the mail as it's supposed to...

There's multiple threads with the plowslick guy Rick posting.

Good looking rig, BTW. I always liked those year Fords, especially the dually's


----------



## Laszlo Almasi (Feb 11, 2006)

I myself had mine stripped down (glass beaded) then powder coated black.

As for the "Plow-Slick"...I might have been interested in trying it until I looked at his before and after photos of the Chevy actually "plowing". Can you say photoshop? I have a hard time trusting someone's claims that manipulates his photos to make it look like his product is actually doing what he/she claims it will do.


----------



## Petebrothers (Nov 15, 2013)

I have actually used Valspars Rust Armor paint on my plows. I have a big highway plow and several smaller plows and i have used this paint on all of them. I painted one of my plows with this paint and have 4 years worth of commercial plowing on it and it still looks like i just painted it. Snow rolls right off of it too. Valspar sells a Rust Armor primer as well so i suggest sanding the plow down, priming it and then paint it with the Rust Armor paint. When i did my plows i just used a foam brush and a roller and it came out really nice. Fairly inexpensive and only takes about 1 quart of paint to paint a 8' mollyboard front and back.


----------



## Lone136 (Sep 18, 2010)

When I painted mine I took it all aprt. Sand blasted so there was no rust left at all. Primed it with 2 part expoxy and then painted it with Imron. AS of this year still no rust and it still looks great. P.B Did sale it for 1800 and got A mm2. Will repaint this one in the spring so it will look new


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

I paint mine every 2 years or so. I use tractor supply John Deere yellow. Its a little off color but once it gets a little dirty it looks good. 

Wonder of Farm all red would be a good Western red alternative?


----------

